

A Year in the life of a SaaS accounting web app – Numbers and Strategy - bensummers
http://blog.kashflow.com/2010/02/16/2009/

======
petercooper
Cool number sharing!

They're keeping the salary book nice and light, though. 60% of £500k is £300k
and they have 17 employees.. so an average of £17647 ($28200) each - and
that's not taking into account employer NICs which, when deducted, would take
the average down into £15k territory. I guess many are part time or the
founders aren't taking salaries.. :-)

~~~
petercooper
One of their head honchos hit me up on Twitter to note that all of those 17
employees weren't there for the entire year ;-) Good point. Still, I hope they
hit that £1m then!

